# Can I extract honey from a bear-attacked dead out hive?



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

A bear got to my dead out before I did, so the boxes were all toppled over. I collected the boxes and strewn frames and have a ton of honey to extract from that hive. The bear ate probably about 7 frames worth of honey, got stuffed, pooped down the hill a bit, and left it all for another day, but fortunately I got to the rest before he did. I left the mostly empty frames out there for another day, and just brought in the mostly or completely full frames.

SO.

I've got my extractor set up, I'm ready to go, and my daughter piped up that there might be bear drool on the honey and I should only extract from the 2 boxes where the frames were intact, not from the loose frames I picked up off the ground. Mind you, I have 3 sizes of filters included with the extractor to filter out any debris, but she thinks the honey could be contaminated with bear drool.

Is this a thing? Now she has me all uptight about it.


----------

